# bataleon airobic



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

ok this is more or less a mini review from a first time TBT rider. i rode the board for about an hour on shitty bindings. i got a little bit of everything in. its graphics were sick btw, looked way better in my opinion in person..

so i started out with obviously buttering it. as soon as you strap in you feel the need to butter things that have no need being buttered..so i played around just popping and buttering for a while. the board has some nice flat land pop, and is easily stiffer then the rome artifact. i took it down the hill and with 1% effort i could butter over a foot high halfway down the mountain. i am by no means good at buttering, i suck at it actually but this board makes it so someone who has never rode could do it....

so actually riding this board wasnt too bad, it wasnt great because it was so soft but i could take it down the hill no worries really. by no means your race board but it makes every run more fun. TBT was not as noticeable as i thought it would be unless i was doing floating 360s down the hill. just carving it, it was a little bit easier then a regular board.

in the park the board handle itself superbly. it ride boxes perfectly balanced, it was easy to land, and it loved rails. boardslide could not have been easier. i was very surprised that it didnt slip out at all on anything. jumping this board blew nuts as expected, its way to soft for jumping.

overall i feel like this wasnt a fair test, i would of loved to give an ET a ride but this was all i could. TBT wasnt as huge of a difference as i thought it would of been but i would still like to give it a try on an all mt board. if i was looking for a street and jib only board i would probably buy it over anything like the www or artifact or a kink etc...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

updated bump


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds like exactly what I'm looking for. A super soft board that's not great at jumps, but slays the butters & jibs. A board that gives me something to do while all my friends take their merry time getting down the runs.


----------



## C01K (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I was looking forward on someone posting something about the Aerobic.
Have you ridden a banana. Can you say how the aerobic compares to a banana flex wise?
I have a banana and I’m looking to get something that is bit stiffer and can hold on jumps but still be butterable.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

C01K said:


> Thanks for the review. I was looking forward on someone posting something about the Aerobic.
> Have you ridden a banana. Can you say how the aerobic compares to a banana flex wise?
> I have a banana and I’m looking to get something that is bit stiffer and can hold on jumps but still be butterable.


i have rode a similar sized banana and it was probably 2x stiffer then the airobic.....the airobic is a noodle all the way around, not a jumping board at all. it does have more pop then any board like it though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Opps wrong post


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

just a general question. A softer board means easier buttering, but does it essentially also mean that landing big jumps is difficult? 
So a board that is easy for buttering and big jumps does not exists?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

If you liked the Airobic, but it was (is) too soft, look into the E twin or the riot. Chk the Bataleon for specs. Both of these sticks are much stiffer, but still twins and still butterable. I ride a funk kink 59, enemy 61 and I just bought a Riot 59.. The F. kink is a slightly set back directional twin.

Bataleon is on to something here. All the bennies of RC without it. I am a beliver. it works, and I don't catch my edges on under rotated spins and the design works great in the Park and Pipe especially... and equally well on those high speed euro carve corduroy days. Pure schralping heaven.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

tonysimoni said:


> just a general question. A softer board means easier buttering, but does it essentially also mean that landing big jumps is difficult?
> So a board that is easy for buttering and big jumps does not exists?


well there are boards you can butter and jump but its just not as easy to butter. they contradict each other though, for jumping you want a stiff tail, for buttering you want a soft tail..


oneplankawanka said:


> Bataleon is on to something here. All the bennies of RC without it. I am a beliver. it works, and I don't catch my edges on under rotated spins and the design works great in the Park and Pipe especially... and equally well on those high speed euro carve corduroy days. Pure schralping heaven.


i dunno about all of the benefits of rc without of but a RC bataleon or even better probably a 0 camber bataleon would be amazing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

*banana/TBT bataleon*

I admit the The statement "all the bennies of RC with camber" comes right from the Bataleon website...But, I have ridden Lib Banana since last year and only now have I gravitated back to my bataleon boards because I have found this statement to be true... for the most part.

I missed camber, but I did'nt realize how much until I got back on a cambered board. (bataleon funkink 61)

I do think TBT offer the bennies of RC. With the possible exceptiion of pow days where the banana really shines. I have not had enough pow days this year to determine if the Bataleon is any better or on par with banana.

Last year, You could not get me off the TRS banana! I was in love and suffering from banana limerance... I was convinced I would never ever get back on a cambered board... never say never cuz I am back on a cambered board less than a year later.. everything in life is ephemeral my friends. Nothing lasts and change is the only thing that is for sure. TBT rocks my world now.

maybe this week we will have a few pow days!! I am praying to the snow gods.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

*airobic*

hi i am 15 years old and i weight 130 pounds and my height is 5.6 i have been looking everywhere for a board but i can seem to make up my mind on what one to get i have spend several hours looking. i dont know what i should get either a airobic or a burton blunt or wait and pay more for the evil twin. i am kinda a beginner i mean i can ride well and do boxes and stuff but i would like to butter and to do more rails and boxes and a little bit of jumps. can you help me decide?


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

brentchreptyk said:


> hi i am 15 years old and i weight 130 pounds and my height is 5.6 i have been looking everywhere for a board but i can seem to make up my mind on what one to get i have spend several hours looking. i dont know what i should get either a airobic or a burton blunt or wait and pay more for the evil twin. i am kinda a beginner i mean i can ride well and do boxes and stuff but i would like to butter and to do more rails and boxes and a little bit of jumps. can you help me decide?


imo dont get the airobic. if youre still learning id go with a midflex board so you can gradually progress in each area.

my vote: evil twin, 147
(i dont know much about burton boards, not their biggest fan)


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

what would you say is better for butters and presses, tbt airobic or a rockered jib board like the horrorscope, www rocker or artifact 1985?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Whatever you like better. All those boards are the noodles with rocker of the comapnies line, except the Airobic of course. So if you like rocker, then one of those, if you like TBT, then the Airobic.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

im pretty sure i will be able to get my hands on one of the other noodles to demo, but i duno how to get a bataleon to demo in the big bear/snow summit area lol.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

twin89 said:


> im pretty sure i will be able to get my hands on one of the other noodles to demo, but i duno how to get a bataleon to demo in the big bear/snow summit area lol.


From their website on the last page of the catalog online:



> Go to your Bataleon dealer and ask for a test board, they should have one for you to try. If you can't find one, contact us and we will do our best to help you out.


So go on their website and find a dealer in your area. If you don't have any shops around you or they don't have demos, call Bataleon directly and cross your fingers. Last year pre-season I just took a risk and bought one, and am a total believer now.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

> Go to your Bataleon dealer and ask for a test board, they should have one for you to try. If you can't find one, contact us and we will do our best to help you out.


will do, thnks for the advice man =)


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

twin89 said:


> im pretty sure i will be able to get my hands on one of the other noodles to demo, but i duno how to get a bataleon to demo in the big bear/snow summit area lol.


they have bataleons over at rentals 
go check them out


----------

